# How to store Bacon Drippings?



## deelady (Nov 10, 2008)

What is the best way to store bacon grease and how long can you keep it for?? Right now I have about a cups worth in and screw top jar in the fridge.....should I freeze it?


TIA!!


----------



## sattie (Nov 10, 2008)

Hey Dee.... I have a container that I store in the fridge butter keeper section.  I'm sure you could freeze it if you don't use it very often.  Bacon grease around here is pretty much a food staple, you can imagine our cholesterol readings!!!


----------



## deelady (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi Lady Sattie!
I've always just thrown it away before, but I decided to keep it this time since I saw a recipe asking for it. 

So how long is it good for in the fridge would you guess? And what do you do with yours, I would love some ideas so I too can make my cholesterol soar!!


----------



## Katie H (Nov 10, 2008)

I've store bacon grease/drippings for years.  I always keep mine in the freezer and scrape/chip out whatever I need when I need it.


----------



## deelady (Nov 10, 2008)

Oh good! Thank you Katie! 
What type of things do you often use it for?


----------



## Katie H (Nov 10, 2008)

Always...cornbread.  I also use it in hot bacon dressing, German potato salad, spicing up green beans.  These are the first things that come to mind.


----------



## quicksilver (Nov 10, 2008)

sattie said:


> Hey Dee.... I have a container that I store in the fridge butter keeper section. I'm sure you could freeze it if you don't use it very often. Bacon grease around here is pretty much a food staple, you can imagine our cholesterol readings!!!


 
I keep mine in a glass jar in fridge too. I have for years.
It's the only way to fry an egg!


----------



## deelady (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks Katie!  Sounds good to me!


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 10, 2008)

My mom used to save her bacon grease in either a coffee can or a sealer, whichever she had handy, in the fridge.  She used it so regularly that it never had a chance to go bad or get to the freezer.  Of course those were the days before cholesterol and hardened arteries were acknowledged....and we all survived!


----------



## sattie (Nov 10, 2008)

You got excellent advice here Miss Dee!!!  I use it to do pancakes or french toast, eggs, just about any veggie you want to pan fry, I used it to brown my osso bucco last night.  Anything you want a hint of bacon flavor, use bacon grease.  It is a wonderful cooking medium to have on hand.

Hope you are doing well!


----------



## homecook (Nov 12, 2008)

I store mine in the frig also. I just use a mason jar. 

It's also good to fry potatoes in....yummy!!

Barb


----------



## AuntieV (Nov 12, 2008)

I use a 1 pound coffee can in the fridge. There is nothing better for fried hash browns.


----------



## DramaQueen (Nov 12, 2008)

*I buy very lean applewood smoked bacon from Trader Joes and there is very little grease left. But what I do have - usually about a Tablspoon or two, I keep in a tiny container with a lid in my fridge. I use a teaspoon or so for green beans, hash browns, eggs and sauteeing cabbage (awesome!) but it stays fresh for a month or so. Be sure to strain the grease through a couple thicknesses of cheesecloth to get the food bits out of the grease or it will spoil sooner.*

*BTW, for sauteeing cabbage here's what I do:*
*Fry 1 or 2 slices of bacon til somewhat crisp. Set aside to cool.*
*Chop or slice cabbage and add to the bacon grease in the pan. Saute for about 2 minutes on med/low heat stirring all the while, then break up the bacon and add the pieces to the cabbage.*
* Add 2 or 3 Tablespoons water, turn to low, cover and cook til cabbage is crisp tender. Be sure to cook on low heat or it will brown. Stir often and add a little water if it dries out. Fantastic!! And you can't believe how great the house smells. Neither can your neighbors. *


----------



## JMediger (Nov 12, 2008)

We keep ours in a coffee can in the fridge.  I forget to use it though ...

My grandmother makes a cake using it - strangely comforting flavor.  I'll see if I can get it if anyone is interested.


----------



## pacanis (Nov 12, 2008)

Katie E has it right about having to chip away and scrape at it if it's frozen. I've been fighting with mine whenever I go to use some. Next time I'm going to store it in the fridge and when it's nice and congealed, spoon it onto wax paper to freeze it. Like I do with tomato paste. Then I can grab as many globs as I think I'll need.


----------



## JMediger (Nov 12, 2008)

pacanis said:


> ...Next time I'm going to store it in the fridge and when it's nice and congealed, spoon it onto wax paper to freeze it. Like I do with tomato paste. Then I can grab as many globs as I think I'll need.


 
That's a good idea.  I wonder about spooning it into an ice cube tray.  When all the spots were full and frozen, you could dump into a sealed container.  Hmmmm ...


----------



## GrillingFool (Nov 12, 2008)

You can also let it cool a bit, then pour into a ziplock bag. Seal it and lay it flat in the freezer. Then you can just open it up, crack off a piece and seal it back up.
Mine is currently residing in a container in the fridge, but I used to do it that way.


----------



## pacanis (Nov 12, 2008)

Cool idea, GF! Thanks


----------



## Walt Bulander (Nov 12, 2008)

I save bacon grease, home made demi-glace, shmaltz, and even whipping cream by freezing in ice cube trays and storing in zip-lock bags in the freezer.  Most things just pop out of the plastic ice cube trays. Sometimes I have to dip the bottom into warm water in the sink. When you need some, just grab a cube.


----------



## QSis (Nov 12, 2008)

JMediger said:


> We keep ours in a coffee can in the fridge. I forget to use it though ...
> 
> My grandmother makes a cake using it - strangely comforting flavor. I'll see if I can get it if anyone is interested.


 
Oh, yeah!  I'm interested, J!

Lee


----------



## sparrowgrass (Nov 13, 2008)

Pop your popcorn in it--mmmmm.

I make my cabbage like yours, Drama Queen, but I slice a big onion into the cabbage, and make sure to grind plenty of fresh pepper into it.


----------



## expatgirl (Nov 13, 2008)

my Granma stored hers in a brown teapot that had a ceramic strainer in it at the very top (wished that I had gotten it) and it sat on top of her stove.........guess it got used up quickly to spoil when we stayed with her (4 of us) and nothing better than bacon flavored popcorn with homemade lemonade on a hot as hades afternoon in TX.............though she fussed a lot she loved having the crowd of kissing cousins over for the afternoons........she'd also rub it over her homemade loaves of bread and cover them...........


----------



## expatgirl (Nov 13, 2008)

to not spoil.............


----------



## Laury (Nov 13, 2008)

My Mom used to put a dollop on the dog's food every once in a while.  They loved it and she said a little fat was good for their coats.  I use it to cook eggs in, also pork chops if you want a really great gravy.  I keep it in the fridge.  Lasts forever as far as I can tell!


----------



## black chef (Nov 16, 2008)

i don't use bacon drippings all that much.

to get a GREAT bacon-flavoring to my greens, beans, etc., i use minor's bacon base; you get the deep intense flavor in a concentrated form.

just add a tablespoon or two to your softened veggies or to your roux, and there you go.


----------



## suziquzie (Nov 16, 2008)

LOL..... I have a problem, I think I am a budding hoarder.... 
I thought I just had the container in the freezer..... 
I found a jar of bacon drippings in the fridge yesterday too! 
I guess I can stop saving them for a little while!


----------



## deelady (Nov 16, 2008)

DramaQueen said:


> *I buy very lean applewood smoked bacon from Trader Joes and there is very little grease left. But what I do have - usually about a Tablspoon or two, I keep in a tiny container with a lid in my fridge. I use a teaspoon or so for green beans, hash browns, eggs and sauteeing cabbage (awesome!) but it stays fresh for a month or so. Be sure to strain the grease through a couple thicknesses of cheesecloth to get the food bits out of the grease or it will spoil sooner.*
> 
> *BTW, for sauteeing cabbage here's what I do:*
> *Fry 1 or 2 slices of bacon til somewhat crisp. Set aside to cool.*
> ...


 
That sounds sooo good! I'm glad I haven't gone grocery shopping yet! 

Thank you *everyone*....GREAT ideas here! Much more than I expected, exactly the reason why I love this site, so many new ideas out there. Something old to one person is completely new and exciting to another!!


----------



## LeeAnn (Nov 24, 2008)

My dads girlfriend used to store hers in a container on the counter - next to the stove.  We never got sick so I'm thinking it was okay, but she did use it up quite quickly, she was a good cook and loved being in the kitchen.


----------



## gadzooks (Nov 24, 2008)

Bacon drippings are best stored in biscuits...


----------



## deelady (Nov 25, 2008)

gadzooks said:


> Bacon drippings are best stored in biscuits...


 
LOL I'll be sure to remember that!!  Thanks for the tip!


----------



## sattie (Nov 25, 2008)

sparrowgrass said:


> Pop your popcorn in it--mmmmm.


 
I tried that for the first time about a month ago... dang that was good!!!




gadzooks said:


> Bacon drippings are best stored in biscuits...


----------

